# Axolotl larvae!



## Grete_J

400 eggs - 230 unfertilized/bad eggs - 20ish underdeveloped eggs = 150 hatched axo larvae! We'll see how many make it as juvies

I fed most of them the day old bbs, then decided to switch it up and feed a few daphnia, to see which was more popular. Daphnia wins, hands down. They were going crazy, darting everywhere for them.

YouTube - Axolotl Larvae Feeding 12-01-2010


----------



## ninez

impressive

are they picky with water parameter? i.e. pH, gH..

Thanks


----------



## Adz1

that is pretty cool video.......


----------



## CRS Fan

Very nice indeed! Watch out Vancouver, we're about to have a Water Dog explosion !

Good Job,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

whoop ass man


----------



## Ursus sapien

Wicked! you know you're going to have a line up to your door, right?!


----------



## Claudia

Really cool


----------



## Grete_J

The axo larvae at 4 weeks. They're budding arms, depleting my daphnia stock (Sorry Pat), gills are all flowery now


----------



## TCR

they look like tadpoles


----------



## angryinsect

any updates?


----------



## Ursus sapien

they're beautiful! how are they faring?


----------



## Grete_J

So far, so good. They're growing like freakin' weeds!! I didn't think there was much of a change from my last post, but checking the photo's, they're really developing fast!

In this photo you can tell the colour difference as they develop


----------



## gmachine19

how many do u currently have?


----------



## Grete_J

gmachine19 said:


> how many do u currently have?


I think we're at about 80 now


----------



## Grete_J

From Saturday, you can see their arm buds if you look really close....


----------



## shaobo

Super cute fry, thanks for sharing..... Sorry if someone already asked before, but what are you feeding these babies??


----------



## Grete_J

shaobo said:


> Super cute fry, thanks for sharing..... Sorry if someone already asked before, but what are you feeding these babies??


Currently they're eating BBS and live/frozen daphnia. Hoping to switch to frozen bloodworms this week!


----------



## Ursus sapien

they're looking more like the adults in shape, now. wonderful job with the ...fry?


----------



## Grete_J

Larva/e  I wish, fry sounds cuter.

So, since this is mainly a fishy site I've invaded with amphibians, thought I'd give a bit of info... ambystoma means "cup-mouthed", mexicanum is the species referred to as the axolotl. Their mouths are huge... when they eat, they open their mouths to let water and food rush in, creating a vacuum effect. At the same time, it causes them to lurch or bob up in the water, which is what you see here as the lil guys go for the baby brine shrimp

YouTube - Axolotl Larvae meet BBS


----------



## Ursus sapien

neat

apologies if some one already asked and I've missed it... these are cool water, aren't they? And fish/shrimp eaters when a little bigger? Maybe a good way to deal with all the extra convict fry people end up with.

fascinating creatures. and don't worry, you didn't invade a _fish_ forum, it's an _aquarium_ forum. Those things look pretty aquatic to me!


----------



## Grete_J

Ursus sapien said:


> neat
> 
> apologies if some one already asked and I've missed it... these are cool water, aren't they? And fish/shrimp eaters when a little bigger? Maybe a good way to deal with all the extra convict fry people end up with.
> 
> fascinating creatures. and don't worry, you didn't invade a _fish_ forum, it's an _aquarium_ forum. Those things look pretty aquatic to me!


Heck yes they are! 65 degrees is what we maintain, although optimum temperature is suppose to be 60 - 65 degrees. When they're bigger, they do well on bloodworms, earthworms (nightcrawlers are better than red wrigglers) and trout or salmon pellets  As for co-habbing.... if they can fit them in their mouths, consider them a goner, even though the white clouds survived through it all


----------



## Ursus sapien

So the basic rule applies - anything that can fit into the mouth will be eaten!


----------



## Grete_J

And how! Also, depending on where you live (I think us BC'ers are safe) a chiller may be required for the summers, or frozen pop bottles


----------



## CursiveDuck

Haha when they grow you should ship me some to Alberta, My little guy needs a friend


----------



## Grete_J

Long overdue photo update of the first axolotl "clutch" spawn thingy. Front limbs totally in, rear developing fasttt!


----------



## Orca

Really cool! I raise salamanders from eggs every spring at work (nature centre) and love them. They're way cooler than tadpoles! We catch food for them, but for some reason I never thought of trying them on frozen food if we couldn't find them live stuff (even though I feed lots of frozen stuff to my fish). Thanks for the inspiration, lol.

(and now I'm off to do some research on axolotls)


----------



## beaux

Ok you have officialy "poked the bear" ! LOL! My bear has been in breeding hibernation for years now, it has been since i got bit by that pesky "lets see if i can get them to breed for me!" Bug. Now since all i have is a reef tank i am betting its going to be alooooot harder to find something i can breed!


----------



## Fish rookie

I just got an axolotl. Do I need to keep my temp at 72 and under? If I dont have a chiller how do I do that?
Also, where do you buy salmon pellets, please?
Thank you.


----------



## FishLover5335

Do you have any for sale?


----------



## FishLover5335

Are you selling it?

I would buy it for 15-25$ if you live in vancouver bc


----------

